# Tiny schooner



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Almost finished now. Will soon be fitting mainmast, mainsail & gaff topsail. Then the main topmast staysail, and finally the single topsail and t'gallant on the foremast.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Ready for square sails - Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Brilliant, Bob! Coming along nicely.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Almost looks like the three mast schooner I sailed in many moons ago.
Nice work Bob.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Now complete. Not much interest from ship modellers in the UK in this sort of thing though, probably too small, and kits have ruled the roost for a number of years now. Although collectors love them. Eyes usually glaze over when I take them to the local model ship club. For anyone interested, I have a Facebook group called _Merchant Ships in Miniature _that now has over 300 members, many of whom are quite active in building merchant ship models, so there is some interest out there. Just a matter of finding them, and gathering them together.
Bob


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

(Applause)

Great work!


----------

